# new fishing site entitle insiderfishing.com



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey everybody, Capt. Rick Murphy has just launched a new Florida fishing site www.insiderfishing.com It is kind of based off the Chevy Florida Fishing Report format in that it has the state divided into regions and there are guides/captains in each region giving daily inshore and offshore reports on conditions and catches.

Capt. Wes Rozier of Pensacola is signed up for the inshore report for the Panhandle and I will be doing the offshore reports. If you have a chance, please check out the site, feel free to give either Wes or me your opinion of what you see and any recommendations.

Thanksfor checking it out and myemail and cellphone are below so feel free to let me knowwhat you think.

Pat


----------

